# Is she worth a peek?



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm not asking for a super detailed critique, I'm just wondering if anything pops out to you: good or bad. I'm _thinking_ about going and trying her out next week, depending on what you guys think. Personally, I think she'd look gorgeous if she had someone giving her a bunch of love and attention.. although I did read that the place she lives at is having construction done so the horses haven't been getting ridden much. She does look a bit fat in some pictures, but nothing that exercise and a more specialized diet can't fix. I'd be using her for jumping, and eventually dressage.. hopefully.

Not the best pictures.. but I did e-mail to ask for some more and possibly arrange a time to visit her.

http://i48.tinypic.com/b8rb6o.jpg

http://i46.tinypic.com/6pmh5k.jpg

http://i50.tinypic.com/34eddv4.jpg

http://i49.tinypic.com/34jbrdz.jpg


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

She's uphill, and it looks like something's whonky with her rear end. I can't put my finger on it, but her back end doesn't look quite right to me. 

She also has a fairly upright shoulder, which means a rougher ride.

I think she's cute as heck, and she has a good, heavy bone structure. Draft cross?

I don't see you doing any upper levels with her, but as long as she's physically sound, I don't see why she couldn't make a nice riding animal once she's back in shape.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I believe it said she's a Thoroughbred/Clydesdale cross.

I definitely see what you're talking about with her back end.. I was thinking it looked kind of "off" when I first saw her. Maybe I just need better pictures though.

I think she's lovely, although I admit that I'm looking for a horse who would have good enough conformation to make a good hunter/jumper/possible dressage horse.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Worth a peek*

She does look a slightly odd shape on the one pic especially but hard to say from photos.
How old is she? If she's still a baby she might get a bit heavy for you when she matures
You would have to see her and ride her to judge really how she moves and if she seems like she she has the sort of attitude & 'go' in her to jump and the paces for dressage if thats what you want to do. 
Size doesn't always go against them. There are a lot of gypsy cobs doing dressage really well and I've put a link here to old footage of a horse called Ryans Son jumping in the Olympics who was only 15.3 and said to be a Clyde x TB


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

The ad says she's between 4 and 5.. so the odd rear might just be because she hasn't filled in yet. I'm hoping to get the chance to go check her out, although I hope if I end up going with her, that she doesn't grow too much more, haha. 16.2hh would probably be the tallest I'd want to go.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

not to good with critque but she is ADORABLE


----------



## sterling95 (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't like the look of that hanging belly. Is she in foal? Is she on a worming rotation schedule?. Just seems sort of unusual for a young horse to have hay belly. Have you checked out 
DraftsForSale.com? The have half drafts too.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

sterling95 said:


> I don't like the look of that hanging belly. Is she in foal? Is she on a worming rotation schedule?. Just seems sort of unusual for a young horse to have hay belly. Have you checked out
> DraftsForSale.com? The have half drafts too.


The ad says she's up to date on deworming and that she hasn't the time to ride so a lot of the gorses have just been out in the pasture with hay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

She doesn't look in foal to me, nor does that look like a hay belly. She just looks out of shape. 

With proper exercise all those muscles will pull up, and she'll look just fine.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

She might also be a bit hard to fit for a saddle with that topline, atleast until you can build her topline. Her high withers joining into a very thick, high set neck wont be fun to fit. Other than that and what has already been pointed out, she's absolutely adorable. I just love her coloring and stockiness.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

She looks to me to have a weak stifle and overall very straight hindleg - both things that will impede her jumping and dressage ability. She was definitely bred to pull, not fly. I think she is too heavy for strenuous, fast work and jumping is going to break her down quickly.

Good luck!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I've decided to pass on looking at her, thanks to all of your guys' critique.  I'm going to keep my eye on the atlantic classifieds though, as there are occasionally some really nice horses on there.


----------

